# Healthy MBTI enneagram correlations blog post



## Ink (Dec 20, 2011)

Enneagram, Myers-Briggs/MBTI, & the Inferior Function: Healthy Type Correlations | Personality Junkie

I found this very interesting post the other day and thought it would be interesting to hear what this community thinks of it. Do you agree?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I agree that MBTI and Enneagram have correlations but I don't think that types that don't follow the trend are necessarily unhealthy.


----------



## Ink (Dec 20, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I agree that MBTI and Enneagram have correlations but I don't think that types that don't follow the trend are necessarily unhealthy.


Any specific example in the blog post you don't agree with you'd like to comment on?


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't like the boxing in he does of introverts saying that they can only be one or two types while extroverts have the capacity of being four or more types. Basically if you are an IxTx that means you can only be a 5 or a 9 and if you use Fi or Ti that automatically means you can't be a 1. Even though I would imagine Fi-Te is connected and would have the capacity to be a 1 like character as well. He doesn't seem to understand the links of cognitive functions very well. 

He also seems to place the idea of 4's being female and 5's being males and basically furthers stereotypes the functions of Fi and Ti. Basically if you are a Fi/Ti-dom that means you only have the possibility of being a 4 or a 5. The belief that 6's are all sensing types also seems a little hard to swallow. It's basically saying sensing types are too dumb to think for themselves and have no capacity in thinking for themselves thus they are 6's because they need something to latch onto and be loyal to to make their choices and lead their lives. The 9 explanation is also dubious, most 9's are said to be NF's not SP's.


----------



## Ink (Dec 20, 2011)

Arrow said:


> I don't like the boxing in he does of introverts saying that they can only be one or two types while extroverts have the capacity of being four or more types. Basically if you are an IxTx that means you can only be a 5 or a 9 and if you use Fi or Ti that automatically means you can't be a 1. Even though I would imagine Fi-Te is connected and would have the capacity to be a 1 like character as well. He doesn't seem to understand the links of cognitive functions very well.
> 
> He also seems to place the idea of 4's being female and 5's being males and basically furthers stereotypes the functions of Fi and Ti. Basically if you are a Fi/Ti-dom that means you only have the possibility of being a 4 or a 5. The belief that 6's are all sensing types also seems a little hard to swallow. It's basically saying sensing types are too dumb to think for themselves and have no capacity in thinking for themselves thus they are 6's because they need something to latch onto and be loyal to to make their choices and lead their lives. The 9 explanation is also dubious, most 9's are said to be NF's not SP's.


As he states it's not about capability of being other enneagrams, it's whether or not it's congruent to your dominant function(s).


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I am an ISTP 9, although I'm not 100% sure.. and I wouldn't call myself that healthy.
In order to stay at "peace", I tend to limit my auxiliary Se which is not the best thing to do.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

The author of this article was obviously NOT an ENFP 8; just throwing that out there.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

The whole operating premise in this article is fundamentally flawed and contrary to Jung's conclusions. Jung claimed that the goal of the growth of the psyche is individuation: freeing itself from the chains of the unconscious. As far as cognitive functions are concerned, this means separating them from their complexes and the associated archetypes which leave them biased and assigned to limited roles. Having an Enneagram type whose motivations closely correspond with the perspective of one's dominant function certainly does not encourage individuation.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't understand the premise. At all. Apparently, the only healthy combination for my MBTI type is 5... well, I couldn't disagree more, to put it mildly. Since INTPs are already not much interested in social interaction, being a Five would only enhance the isolation and hermit tendencies.

But is there any proof of it? Any research?



> In the following analysis, I will describe what *I feel* are “healthy” and “less healthy” Enneagram/Myers-Briggs correlations.


My favourite gems:


> *When INJs identify as Threes, they are probably being unduly controlled by their inferior Se, which can become obsessed with acquiring wealth or status.*





> While INTPs may function healthily as 5w4s and INFPs as 4w5s, it would be *highly unusual and probably unhealthy* for INTPs to test as Fours or INFPs as Fives.





> In this regard, the Six correlates with Myers-Briggs Sensing, since Sensing types are less equipped to deal in theories and abstractions. Of all types, *it would be least healthy for INFJs or INTJs to identify as Sixes*, as they are the types best equipped to produce their own original theories by way of their Ni. Nevertheless, all Intuitives, given sufficient time, should be capable of developing and tweaking their own worldview on a largely independent basis.





> Enneagram 7 (Seven)
> 
> Healthy: EPs (ENTPs, ENFPs, ESTPs, ESFPs)
> Less healthy: IJs (INTJs, INFJs, ISFJs, ISTJs)


Whoa, no IPs? I'm a special snowflake! 

BTW, all articles from that blog display a huge anti-sensor bias. Just sayin'.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

aconite said:


> I don't understand the premise. At all. Apparently, the only healthy combination for my MBTI type is 5... well, I couldn't disagree more, to put it mildly. *Since INTPs are already not much interested in social interaction, being a Five would only enhance the isolation and hermit tendencies.*


I think the idea is that all 5's are INTP's which is why they are supposedly hermits. It's unhealthy INTP's that fall into other Enneatypes. The rest of those statements I just don't even want to contemplate.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

BULLSHIT. BULLSHIT. I hate hate hate hate the 6 "omg they cant think for themselves lolz" stereotype, AND they *DOUBLE IT UP *by adding ANOTHER stereotype that I hate, the "waaaaah sensors suck at abstraction even though Si is full of it BUT NOPE ISJ is traditional and retardo". Apparently my wing IS SO UNHEALTHY for my type because IT SEEKS NOVELTY NOPE SJ HATES NOVELTY. Load of shit.

(I apologize for the language and caps, but this combines two things that I hate, which, by the way, DOES NOT make a great taste.)


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

@_Owfin_, *6 anti-stereotype high five*

I like how that article calls my type (6 INxJ) the most unhealthy ever. And then I get called "fairly healthy" (or whatever) by multiple PerC users _because_ of the combination. I just... wut? On the other hand, it should be conceded that I indeed do not always trust my Ni. But we all have our burdens. And it's still a very silly article.

In a way, I feel like the "unusual combinations" should be healthier because it kind of forces the person to be well-rounded (/unfounded hypothesis).


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

The article might be right about what the typical correlations are, but they should not say that people who don't meet these criteria are unhealthy. Also, the 6 profile was rather insulting to sensors.


----------

